# '06 Altima 3.5SE question....



## stieny (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi all. Just had a quick question for all you nissan fans. I just picked up my '06 3.5 SE a week ago and I noticed one thing about it that I believe is normal but I wanted to double check. 


Everytime when I go to drive the car, I'll start it up and put it in either drive or reverse. (Auto) Once in gear and I start to move 5-10 feet I hear a very very light click sound which sounds like its coming from the engine bay. It almost sounds like when you lock your power doors except its alot less noticeable. If you weren't listening for it I doubt you would even hear it. The car has less than 300 miles on it and it had done it since it was brand new so I'm thinking its normal.

Any feedback would be good.

Thanks


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

stieny said:


> Hi all. Just had a quick question for all you nissan fans. I just picked up my '06 3.5 SE a week ago and I noticed one thing about it that I believe is normal but I wanted to double check.
> 
> 
> Everytime when I go to drive the car, I'll start it up and put it in either drive or reverse. (Auto) Once in gear and I start to move 5-10 feet I hear a very very light click sound which sounds like its coming from the engine bay. It almost sounds like when you lock your power doors except its alot less noticeable. If you weren't listening for it I doubt you would even hear it. The car has less than 300 miles on it and it had done it since it was brand new so I'm thinking its normal.
> ...


I know that you just bought it and your worried, but try to ignore it, its not a problem. Next time you take it into the dealership just tell them about it and see if they can look at it.


----------



## Zard (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Stieny,

Just read your question about the click sound, and having encountered the exact same issue in my car I was wandering if you were able to find out what it was / if it was a problem / and if so, what needs to be done.

Please let me know,

Thanks


----------



## kwk1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Zard said:


> Hi Stieny,
> 
> Just read your question about the click sound, and having encountered the exact same issue in my car I was wandering if you were able to find out what it was / if it was a problem / and if so, what needs to be done.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what the hell is that noise?
Someone gots ta know........


----------

